# tyco pro wipers



## sblt (Oct 21, 2011)

where can i find new tyco pro wipers? anyone make repros? or should i just make them myself? 

i have a bunch of tyco pro's i'd like to assemble and i need atleast 12 sets of wipers for this to work!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Look here. Lots of great stuff!


http://www.riggenho.com/millergf.htm


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You may want to check out this thread too.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=257624

Lot's of great info, and the Pro is included near the end.


----------



## sblt (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks for the links. 

does riggen ho still sell parts? wasn't sure as it doesn't look like its been updated in awhile? 

i'm just going to make the wipers. not all that hard. i have a bunch of brass sheet to make them from. 

what about the wires? what gauge are they?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=215904&page=157

Please see Post 2343 for an option. Although I sniveled about having to use the scrawny cheapo "Radio Sherk" desoldering braid it has proven itself to be light weight, easy to work with because it's fluxed, and best of all it's rather thin so there's useable clearance between the bottom of the flag and the track/rail. Something I consider to be critical. 

My personal experience with foils led me to seek another/better (?) method for dealing with the Tycopro's weakest link. Just never quite right ....ya know? ...and when it was right, one good crash and the foils are all kerflunky again. By creating a re-usable "carrier" for the braid, I dispensed with the foils once and for all. I just changed the prototype set you see in the pictures last night. 

Remove the weight slug, uncross the leads, release the keepers underneath and slide the carriers out. Then desolder the old braid and attach a new one. Re-assemble and clip the braid to length with sharp scissors. We're talking under 15 minutes tops.

Other than an occasional maintenance teasing, they run flawlessly and eerily silent. So much so that I hadnt given them a thought until I saw your post. Best to read Grunge Rock Jeepers tutorials as well. We havent heard from him in a while but his tutes are required reading.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Bill, that fix is AWESOME. I remember this one and another where you eliminated the flag altogether and put in a stationary plastic slug to anchor the braids to. I was just thinking of looking this up, since I recently acquired a Tycopro that runs great a few minutes at a time till the foils get out of whack again, and the flag where the foil attaches is actually melted and ugly on one side where it looks like a previous owner tried to resolder with a flamethrower. I think this will fit the bill nicely...

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> Bill, that fix is AWESOME. I remember this one and another where you eliminated the flag altogether and put in a stationary plastic slug to anchor the braids to. I was just thinking of looking this up, since I recently acquired a Tycopro that runs great a few minutes at a time till the foils get out of whack again, and the flag where the foil attaches is actually melted and ugly on one side where it looks like a previous owner tried to resolder with a flamethrower. I think this will fit the bill nicely...
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=215904&page=157
> --rick


Yeah Rick, for best results....

yer 'posed ta remove the metal "bits" before soldering. Guess they dont teach that no mo.

My advice is to always tip toe throught he Riggen sight before digging in to any Can-n-Pan car. They got tutes and pix up the kazzoo. For a slot head it's both fun and educational.

Thats where I snatched the idea for the my modified "Piccard" (fixed) braid holder.

It's best to take a lunch though ... I usually lose track of time when I visit.


----------

